# Hey hawk people



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Could you post some pics of your enclosures? I'm just curious what your set up looks like.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I only have a couple I took during building of it. Not really much to see. Not complete in this photo.










Its 8 x 12. 2 rooms. The main room that the bird stays in is 8 x 8. Then there is a 4 x 8 area separated off. I keep equipment, scales etc in the smaller room. Having the separate room is also for safety. In the 8 x 8 area my bird is free lofted. Meaning it is not tethered and can move around from perch to perch as it wishes. When entering the Mews ( falconry term for the building) the outside door opens into the smaller equipment room. I then have to close that door behind me to open the door that leads to the birds area. This prevents the bird from having a way to slip outside on entry of the room.

Whats not shown is 2 windows in the mews area. They have metal conduit pipes running vertically across them. Picture a jail cell. This prevents the bird from being able to exit from them. And being verticle prevents the bird from trying to land on them or climb up like a ladder. You can see them behind my bird here.









The windows are on opposite sides and have a perch at each one. I have another perch up higher in the corner. The higher perch in the corner is not very visible from the outside. This gives the bird a place to feel safe and out of sight from peering eyes.









For other photos check out http://www.themodernapprentice.com/mews.htm .
Great site with tons of information and photos.


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks i was wondering what it took to keep a hawk. I have to say you have one of the coolest sports out there.


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

emason323 said:


> Thanks i was wondering what it took to keep a hawk. I have to say you have one of the coolest sports out there.


 
Ya ditto


----------

